# FORUM INTENT



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I have to agree with Bjorn's statements in their entirity. I think this issue was discussed in detail last fall and decided against for obvious reasons. Do we have enough real problems to justify a forum when by BB's statement he had issues that were resolved by posting on other threads. I certainly read and mentally recorded all the folks who appeared not to care about beekeeping customer complaints and contributed my thoughts to suppliers to help support these. I think by putting the forum out there we encourage complaints that may otherwise not rise to the level of public discredit where there not the enitcement to use the specfic forum.

Every business will run into customer problems big and small. Some will not be resolved to a customers' satisfaction. Bitterness in statements become gossip which then become fact from publication and repetition.

There are many avenues to resolve customer disputes which include dealing directly with the owner, call the BBB, complaints to various agencies who may be able to help in cases where cheating becomes criminal, losses involve the mail and finally civil court. Is this, especially in light of the heated debates and hard feelings we see on Tailgater, what we want for the future of Beesource.

I'm just one small voice in the crowd.

[ December 19, 2006, 01:27 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I think this issue was discussed in detail last fall and decided against for obvious reasons. 

I remember that thread too, there were those that thought it was a good idea and those that thought it was not. There are no decisions made here by concensus, this is a monarchy, Barry makes all decisions as to what he does with his bulletin board. He asked me to moderate it and I agreed to do it to the best of my ability.

There is free speach here within the boundries of the Usere Agreement, we all need to review it from time to time. We have the freedom to speak of our experiances here, but we will not stand for trashing a business without good cause. 

>Do we have enough real problems to justify a forum when by BB's statement he had issues that were resolved by posting on other threads.

Do we have enough time to read every post in every forum? I don't. I skip over a lot of the same old basic questions and miss out on a lot of conversations that go off topic. It is much better to have the forum arranged like a library for easier reference to the information that you are looking for.

>I think by putting the forum out there we encourage complaints that may otherwise not rise to the level of public discredit where there not the enitcement to use the specfic forum.

We also hear about the good business practices.

>There are many avenues ,,,

There are, and after you have tried all that you can think of and you get nowhere, you need to vent and seek advise. That is the value of Beesource, a place to meet like minded people and the sharing of ideas. We get help here and we return the favor by giving help when we can.

As to the future of Beesource, that is in Barry's hands.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Bjorn, I agree.
Joel, I agree.
BB, I agree.

BB is going to have his hands full moderating this forum and keeping it from going astray and becoming a bee-itch session. I do wish him success, as I think it can serve a very useful purpose if we knuckleheads will use it for it's intended purpose only.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

iddee

Your just too agreeable  , how ya gonna get anything started being so darn agreeable   .


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

For a fair consumer report shouldn't there be some sort of standardization? Independent testing by a neutral party? Look at how the real Consumer Reports does it, much more useful to all that way. 
JBJ


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I'll test it, i'll test it.... well wait a miniute...depends on what yer testing  .


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll test it, i'll test it.... 

Ya'll better behave, I'm taking a business trip to Orlando and won't be back till early next week.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Bjorn and I will keep an eye on things while yer gone, have a good trip! Could you PM us your phone number just in case?


----------

